# My 10 month old makeup collection <3



## Purity (Sep 10, 2008)

So, I started to collect MAC in november last year. It's still not near everyone else's collections, but it's growing bigger bit by bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Currently I live about 150 kilometers from the nearest MAC counter though (just moved from Stockholm), so I won't be able to update my collection as often as before... This is how it looks today, September 10th 2008:

*Where I keep it all. *It's a MALM chest of drawers from Ikea, the lamps and mirror are from Ikea aswell. I keep my MU on top of it and in the top drawer.





Closeup on stuff on top of it:





Overview of the stuff inside the top drawer. Both the white plastic organizers and the black soft ones are from Ikea aswell.





*Brushes!*
MAC #150, #187, #168, #227, #222, #217, #239, #242, #219, #194, #208
Japonesque 232, old H&M brush, brushes from Japonesque's touch up tube that I keep in my bag





*Palettes.* I use the 4-pan palette when travelling. I have marked each of the 15-pan palettes with stickers in different colours so that I don't have to open all of them to find the right one.





*Neutral palette:*
Crystal Avalanche, Solar white, Shroom, Brulé
Glamour Check!, Woodwinked, Espresso, Warming trend, Mink & sable
Beauty Marked, Carbon, Charred, Smoke & Diamonds




*
Warm palette:*
Top Hat, Indian Ink, Purple haze, Lotusland, Vibrant Grape
Sunset B, Sushi flower, Expensive pink, Coppering
Juiced, Canary yellow




*
Cool palette:*
Climate blue, Deep truth, Blue flame, Freshwater
Parrot, Cool heat, Gulf stream, Warm chill
Lime, Bitter





*Face stuff:*
Loose blot powder in medium, Studio fix fluid in NW35 and NW20, MAC prep + prime, Make up store cover all mix, MAC select cover up colour correctors in peach and green





*Blushes:*
Accentuate shaping powder, Sculpt sculpting powder, gingerly blush, dame blush, backups of accentuate and sculpt.





*Eye and lip pencils:*
Magenta lip pencil, cherry lip pencil, engraved powerpoint pencil, graphblack technakohl





*Paintpots, fluidlines etc:*
Moss scape paint pot, Delft paint pot, Bare study paint pot, Artifact paint pot, Blacktrack fluidline, MAD minerals creme shadow in carbon, MAD minerals gel liners in venomous, peacock and black cherry




*
Eye stuff:*
Make up store tri brow color, UDPP, Urban Decay eye shadow transforming potion, H&M brow fix, MAC Sharkskin shadestick, MAC plush lash mascara





*Lip stuff:*
Russian red lipstick, Mystic lipstick, Lovelorn lipstick, Girl about town lipstick, Moistly lipgelée, Slicked pink lipgelée





*Glitter samples:*
Golden lemon (I know this is a pigment but I keep it amongst my glitter because it has so big glitter particles + it doesn't fit in the pigment compartments ), crystallized lime, jewelmarine, turquoise, crystallized purple
fuchsia, neon 60's pink, red, black, reflects antique gold




*
Black/white pigment samples:*
Black black, Dark soul, Softwashed grey, silver fog
platinum, pure white, white, vanilla





*Neutral pigment samples:*
Gold dusk, fairylite, jardin aires
tan, chocolate brown, blue brown





*Orange/Coral pigment samples:*
Dusty coral, off the radar, acid orange, orange
melon, pink bronze, neo orange, electric coral
revved up, apricot pink





*Red pigment samples:*
Smoke signal, maroon, ruby red
basic red, accent red




*
Pink pigment samples:*
red electric, magenta madness, bright fuchsia, fuchsia
pink, pink vivid, all girl
pink pearl, kitschmas, pinked mauve





*Purple pigment samples:*
Violet, viz a violet, rich purple
entremauve, grape, full force violet




*
Blue pigment samples:*
Cornflower, naval blue, steel blue, RR blue
Air de blu, clear sky blue, deep blue green, teal




*
Green and yellow pigment samples:*
Emerald green, night light, golden olive
golder's green, green space, chartreuse
old gold, rock it yellow, primary yellow





*MAD minerals pigment samples:*
Embrace, Day dreamer, hot stuff, yam, green clay
Choc. grapes, speed, illegal, temptress, army green
poise, drama queen, pizzazz, copper foil, big money
No doubt, paranoid, violet, big apple, taxi





*Misc. stuff:*
MAC brush cleanser, Make up store face mist, MAC small pencil sharpener, Vitry tweezers, glass palette I put my foundation on before applying it with a brush




*
Nail polish, all Mavala:*
Cuticle remover, riga, graphic, freshy, mexico





Make up store bag for travelling with my makeup, I got it from my bf for my birthday and it's perfect!





Brush roll from FACE Stockholm:






Phew, I think that's it! I have loads of drug store makeup that I never use aswell, but I got tired of taking pictures of it all so I skipped it!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! You have a lot for 10 months! You go girl!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 10, 2008)

great collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Anemone (Sep 10, 2008)

Snyggt! Looks very organized and nice. Great pictures as well.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 10, 2008)

yowza


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 10, 2008)

Great collection, it looks very organised. I like how you've put colored stickers on the palettes.


----------



## n_c (Sep 10, 2008)

Fab collection, im going to label my palettes the same way. I didnt like the idea of writing on them. Thanks for that


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 10, 2008)

We have the same lights! Great collection.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 10, 2008)

great collection


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 10, 2008)

wow awesome collection!!  And that's just 10 months' worth!?!  You've been hauuuuling it~  Just think where it'll be in another 10 months


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, you're so neat.. cute collection


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 10, 2008)

Woah, nice! And so organized


----------



## nikki (Sep 10, 2008)

Great collection!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 10, 2008)

great collection! i love the pigments


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 11, 2008)

Killer ten month old collection!!  You have some much color variety without skimping on the essentials!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2008)

Great collection and you're so neat with your stuffs!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome collection for 10 months!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 19, 2008)

awesome collection. where can i purchase the glass palette?


----------



## Purity (Sep 19, 2008)

*noahlowryfan: *My glass palette is acctually a candle dish, I bought it at Ikea for 5 SEK ($0.79 at the American Ikea website), it's called "Joker": IKEA | Candles & candle holders | Candle holders | JOKER | Candle dish You could probably buy something similar where you can buy block candles if you don't have an Ikea nearby!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

Fabulous!!! 10 months...I can't wait to see what a year and a half looks like....I am so jealous of how neat you are able to keep things. Mine is everywhere


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Great collection... i like the way you did your palettes like... warm and cool.  Your vanity is gorgeous.


----------



## MACisME (Sep 21, 2008)

thats a cute little set up thanks!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow! I love your collection! (and pretty much like everyone said) I love how you've organised your stuff. Love your set up too - the table/drawers & the lights on the side! Looks like those in makeup studios! Thanks for sharing! ^___^


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 7, 2008)

Love your collection, esp your eyeshadows and pigments xD

p.s. lovely vanity


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 7, 2008)

great collection!!!


----------



## versace (Oct 9, 2008)

love your collection.
tell me are you satisfied with mavala nail polish?does it stay,dry fast etc.thank you


----------



## Purity (Oct 9, 2008)

*versace: *I really like my mavala polishes, they are great for the small price tag! Dries fast, stays on well even if you don't use a top coat and the small bottles are great since you acctually have the time to use up an entire bottle before it dries out


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey love, gorgeous collection! Your vanity makes me drool!!

 I was curious to know how you enjoy your MAD pigments? and how they compare to MAC's pigments?

Let me know if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im thinking about purchasing some MAD minerals.

Thanks!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 9, 2008)

GREAT collection.


----------



## Choupinette28 (Oct 9, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## versace (Oct 10, 2008)

thanx purity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bought one ina color reno 91 love it its perfect for everyday


----------



## noangel (Oct 10, 2008)

lovely stuff!
i'm MOST impressed by the dips/pan you have showing on both accentuate and sculpt.
how long have you been using them and how often?


----------



## Purity (Oct 10, 2008)

*blindpassion: *I'm really pleased with my MAD minerals pigments; overall they're a bit more shiny/glittery than MAC pigments (i.e. the ones that aren't mattes) and the shimmer does wear off a bit during the day... But otherwise, they're acctually quite similar to MAC pigments, and they have a huge colour selection so I really recommend them! I esp. reccommend pizzazz, it's the perfect purple <3

*noangel: *Hehe, I think I got my sculpt/shaping powders some time in march, I use them maybe 3-4 times a week!


----------

